# MAC Event!



## Katura (Mar 4, 2007)

I had an appt yesterday to get my makeup done at MAC during their Barbie event (seems late???) but it was tons of fun. Here's how my makeup turned out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think the only thing I would've changed would be the lipliner...it stood out a tad too much for me.

Used:
Face: Studio Moisture Cream, Mineralize Satin finish in NC 30 (I bought some) MAC Bronzer, And I can't remember the blush darnit!

Eyes: Barecanvas paint (I think I have to back and buy some of this), Playful and Passionate es, mothbrown es, and whistle es.

Lips: Full for you plushglass over blankety ls...No idea about the liner...sry

On to pics!


























<3 Katura


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 4, 2007)

wow I love this!  Especially the eyes, it's a very flattering look for you!  I am surprised they still have Barbie stuff left!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 4, 2007)

WOW!  I love it!  I have all those e/s colors too so I can't wait to try it!  You look gorgeous!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 4, 2007)

They did a great job on the look i think.  I also like the lips, the lipliner looks good in the pictures.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 4, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## screeema (Mar 4, 2007)

wow, gorgeous, you have amazing eyes!!


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 4, 2007)

very nice! ^_~


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 4, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 4, 2007)

You're way too pretty, girl. lol.
It looks like they did an awesome job.


----------



## Katura (Mar 4, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## MkupTart (Mar 4, 2007)

You look amazing. I love your eyes...especially your eye lashes.


----------



## asian_eyes (Mar 4, 2007)

You will be the centre of the attention


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 4, 2007)

Gorgeous.


----------



## OliviaChristine (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! So pretty, I love it!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 4, 2007)

u look beautiful


----------



## User67 (Mar 4, 2007)

Gorgeous! I think the lips look beautiful!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 4, 2007)

love ur lipcolor..It looks great! and I love all your pics katura!!!<3


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks gorgeous! Don't you just love the Makeover events?


----------



## sassygirl224 (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, beautiful job they did.  You look so pretty!  And you have lashes that are to die for


----------



## linziP123 (Mar 4, 2007)

very very pretty!!!


----------



## linkas (Mar 4, 2007)

Pretty as always!


----------



## stevoulina (Mar 4, 2007)

I think you look fantastic!!!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 4, 2007)

Very pretty!!!!


----------



## RobinG (Mar 5, 2007)

See this is why I want to hang out with you when ever you go to MAC. You look stunning.


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 5, 2007)

That is simply amazing. It looks great!


----------



## breathless (Mar 5, 2007)

the eye application makes your eyes look huge and gorgeous!!
& i truely think that the lipliner looks too cute =]]


----------



## Katura (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## MAC is love (Mar 5, 2007)

i actually really like the lip liner. it makes your lips stand out & they look really pretty


----------



## kimmy (Mar 5, 2007)

dang, katura. hot hot hot! i actually think the lips (liner and all) look really cute on you.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 5, 2007)

Gorgeous!!! the lip combo looks amazing on you!


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 5, 2007)

wow! thats an amazing look. your face structure is beautiful!! the barbie collection just came out where i live so i can't wait to go check it all out and buy buy buy


----------



## hotti82 (Mar 5, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## Jayne (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 5, 2007)

wow the 3rd and 4th pics are model pics!!! wohooo
Btw I actually like the lipliner, it makes your lips look so nicely defined. Plus, for a nighttime look this is totally fine!


----------



## zori (Mar 5, 2007)

Great job done! The eye combo is gorgeous ... very pretty


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 5, 2007)

That's really pretty. You look great in pink!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 6, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Mar 6, 2007)

Very pretty.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 6, 2007)

Gorgeous.  I think the lipliner looks great.  Where did you go and who did your makeover?


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Mar 7, 2007)

you have the prettiest features!!   looks great


----------



## Katura (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Gorgeous.  I think the lipliner looks great.  Where did you go and who did your makeover?_

 

I went to the Nordies in the Annapolis Mall, the MA named Roxanne did my makeup


----------



## Simi (Mar 8, 2007)

It's amazing. Looks great


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 8, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## Simi (Mar 8, 2007)

Very Pretty


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Mar 8, 2007)

very pretty!!


----------



## diorgrl (Apr 5, 2007)

HOT as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I had 2 appts. for the Barbie event (b/c all the stuff was sold out everywhere in toronto!)  but both girls were just awful! I could've done a waaaay better job with both hands tied! LOL. It was scary...Is a 'demo' interviewed required in Toronto to get a job at MAC? ehehe.


----------



## sewprecocious (Apr 5, 2007)

you look fantastic!!!  I love that m/u! the liner kinda looks like pink treat??

lovely lady


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 25, 2007)

you makeup looks *ravishing* lolol.


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 25, 2007)

pretty and your lashes are amazing


----------



## Midgard (Apr 25, 2007)

So beautiful! Love the lips!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 25, 2007)

u are gorgeous! and now u work for MAC lucky!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Apr 25, 2007)

wow, amazing skills


----------



## FabWineTastings (Apr 25, 2007)

THis look is absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## Emmi (Apr 25, 2007)

You look stunning!! Love it!


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 25, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## clamster (Dec 6, 2007)

I love your eyes they are so big! AHH!! the used poster in the background I love them!! Favorite band evaa!!


----------



## ashleydenise (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 6, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 6, 2007)

That's gorgeous!!!

And everytime I see your face you remind me of this Spanish singer soooo much!!!

http://www.galeon.com/allmusic/carat...a--Frontal.jpg


----------



## ecberger (Dec 6, 2007)

amazzzzinnnng!
and what mascaraaa//lashes you wearing, babe?
gorgeouuuus<3


----------



## fingie (Dec 7, 2007)

You are so gorgeous!


----------



## duy (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow your very pretty!!

You didnt put to much or to little. Just perfect


----------



## soleil1109 (Feb 17, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------

